# Ti+Ni+Te+Ne (is this normal?)



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> Not if your whole personality is about being introspective to the point of dissociation


Any dissociation of this magnitude is likely not related to the functions. Functions (especially the dom/inferior) by definition have a counter-balancing effect.


----------

